
U.S. Department of Agriculture Color Standards for Frozen French Fried Potatoes [pdf] - bookofjoe
http://www.kingstonfresh.com/img/C-USDA%20Fry%20Color%20Chart.pdf
======
bookofjoe
"The visual USDA Frozen French Fried Potatoes Grades and Standards come in the
form of a printed leaflet that depict a series of seven potato color grades in
short, long, and crinkle-cut forms. It is intended for use in classifying the
visual color of frozen French fried potatoes, or other similarly fried
products."

